# Best Theater Chain



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Recently I went to see a few movies at "Studio Movie Grill" where you eat a full meal and watch a movie. Also, when you buy the ticket, you select which seat you want to sit. This way, no matter if late or not, you have your seat and since all the seats are reserved, you know there will not be any theater hopping folks walking in.. lol.

I thought this was a great concept and my whole family enjoyed it. The best part, you can drink alcohol while watching the movie since it is a restaurant as well. 

So, this begs to question, what chain have you been to that has the best "features" for watching movies in?

For me, it is by far "Studio Movie Grill"...


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

We have similar to that here in KC. Prior to our abstinence of the movie going experience the wife and I would go on occasion. It is nice having assigned seating and having a wait staff at your beck and call. The patrons were also more of a mature crowd which seemed to cut out the distractions. I remember the food being fairly decent also.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

JBrax said:


> We have similar to that here in KC. Prior to our abstinence of the movie going experience the wife and I would go on occasion. It is nice having assigned seating and having a wait staff at your beck and call. The patrons were also more of a mature crowd which seemed to cut out the distractions. I remember the food being fairly decent also.


Glad to hear you were able to experience this as well. We were also very surprised. We should have found this chain earlier but I am not sure how long they have been open. Regardless, we will no longer go to AMC or Cinemark or the other national chain theaters after experience this one. Dinner and a Movie together (plus alcohol) what else is there not to like.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

AMC also has a version in certain parts of the country called "Fork and Screen". They are also very nice.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

JBrax said:


> AMC also has a version in certain parts of the country called "Fork and Screen". They are also very nice.


Great to see that AMC is branching out. Over here, none of the AMC theaters are like Studio Movie Grill.

Once folks experience the theater/dinner experience, I think more and more will like it and eventually more theaters will cater to this specialty.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I also found the food pricing to be comparable to the regular theater. A large popcorn and soda at the regular theater is about the same price as a burger and fries at the Fork and Screen. I personally would rather eat real food for $10.00


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

JBrax said:


> I also found the food pricing to be comparable to the regular theater. A large popcorn and soda at the regular theater is about the same price as a burger and fries at the Fork and Screen. I personally would rather eat real food for $10.00



I agree. Also, they have a kids menu which is always good. My kids can eat pizza and/or other smaller items and it is a lot cheaper. For those lucky enough to have one close by, I highly recommend.


----------

